# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Time for a break

## Ourbuild

Hope everyone gets a chance to down tools for a few days and enjoy the break, or get on them for a few if it's your hobby. I know I'm enjoying it, even if it's just a week off. 
All the best for the new year guys! 
Cheers James.

----------


## OBBob

Mine will involve tools I'm sure... there's always stuff to fix or improve. Nice to be out of the office though.

----------


## Ourbuild

> Mine will involve tools I'm sure... there's always stuff to fix or improve. Nice to be out of the office though.

  Haha, yeah it's hard to stay off them, although I'm the opposite I'm itching to get back into the office to catch up on a tonne of video editing I've been putting off...

----------

